# Official NC meet 05/29/2009 in Statesville



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I spoke with Kurt, the owner of Tremorz Auto Sound in Statesville and he said we can use his shop/parking lot to have the meet on Saturday. The address of the shop is:

1124 Barkley Rd
Statesville, NC 28677

You can google it and find directions. It's pretty easy to find. Once you get off the interstate you'll head down hwy 70 until you see a Shell gas station on your right. You'll turn right immediately after the gas station and then the parking lot is on the right about 30 yards after you turn. 

The meet will begin at 12:00 noon. I will be there with a small tent setup in the parking lot. I'll have the XTZ analyzer with me along with my laptop so we can analyze anyone's car that wants it. 

After the meet we'll probably head down to exit 36 or exit 25 off of I77 to eat and hang out for a while. There are plenty of hotels around the area so don't worry about not being able to find a place to crash for the night if you're going to stay the night. 

If you're going to be there, reply in this thread.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

FOB Kinston, NC
Total Estimated Time: 4 hours 2 minutes
Total Estimated Distance: 234.33 miles 

hmmmmm


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

dupendous


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I will be there along with a friend of mine in tow.

Hey io thought we were meeting on 5/29...did that change? Either way I am there....and thanks for setting this up.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Well we thought about 5/29 but it was better for Zach who is flying in from Cali to meet on the 30'th. That way it's on a Saturday too, so hopefully more people could come.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

Oh good stuff!!! I will TRY very hard to make. *crosses fingers for that weekend off*


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

I will certainly be be there - I have three others that I am forwarding this to. Saturday the 30th works a little bit better for me as well. Thanks Nick for putting this together!


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

I'll be there with the Pathfinder and most likely the Mustang I've been working on.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

I will be there

I just hope my 0awg, Zuki, PG, & cd changer is all installed by then!!

Jman


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Hey guys, keep in mind that it's going to be HOT that day and to dress accordingly. Between the shop owner and I we have at least 2 tents that we will set up in the parking lot and he'll also have the shop bay door open until he closes up on Saturday. But it's still going to be really hot. Don't show up in jeans and a sweater and wonder why it's so hot.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Electrodynamic said:


> Well we thought about 5/29 but it was better for Zach who is flying in from Cali to meet on the 30'th. That way it's on a Saturday too, so hopefully more people could come.


?? PM'd you Nick.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Yes, I'm an idiot. 

Guys, I forgot that Zach is out of comission on the 30'th. I hate to do this, but we'll need to re-schedule the meet for Friday. I'll make another post about this and hopefully it doesn't screw up too many other people since it's still quite a ways away.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Nick - that is very cool! I am still 100% in.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Dang, my heartbeat fluttered, then sank all in one thread. Maybe I can get Friday off...


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I'm gonna try to make this one if I get my system installed. It is my goal to have it ready for this. Well in some kind of working order. Then you guys can help me tune it since it's my first install and I've never tuned before.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

My system wont be installed either....I am pretty sure the sound will be there as the Bit One is scheduled to be back in my truck my May 15th. But the front stage will still be mounted in the plastic OEM locations.

I am looking for tuning advice as well as it is my first install ever.


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

if i do not get yanked from my ongoing project in charlotte,i will be there


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you there! And J, it's going to be nice to actually get to spend some time in your ride listening instead of you listening to my hack job. 

Also, I'll be bringing some of my Zuki ref CD's and anyone who needs help with tuning I'd be glad to offer my tone deaf ears. 

Zach


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you there! And J, it's going to be nice to actually get to spend some time in your ride listening instead of you listening to my hack job.
> 
> Also, I'll be bringing some of my Zuki ref CD's and anyone who needs help with tuning I'd be glad to offer my tone deaf ears.
> 
> Zach


I look forward to meeting everyone too. But I have to throw out a disclaimer....my install is so novice...I just hope no one snickers at me behind my back or under my breath. The install was as good as I could (can) do and what I want to take away from the "Carolina-Q" is more knowledge and constructive criticism.

I am not saying I expect to get slammed, but I also think it is counter-productive to come to such an event with a snob attitude. I prefer good friends, good times...and good sharing. I hope this does not come across wrong. I have no hesitiation at attending. I look quite forward to it.

So Boost...yes I could use your help and anyone elses. I am not familiar with the Zuki Cds. I have the JM Labs Focal 6 CD set and that is all except a few publicly acknowledged reference CDs like Dire Straits.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Kevin,

I would suspect there would be no slamming. I would submit that most of the folks that show up will have 'novice' installs. I would also submit that most everyone that shows up just enjoys the hobby, and wouldn't come off as super critical.

I think the level of enthusiasm is demonstrated with the replies here, even with the date change, and I think it shows that there are several guys who have wanted something like this for a long time (chance to learn a few things, receive some honest evaluation of their set ups, and potentially improve their systems through others advice and various tools (ref cds and RTA).

Zach will be modest, but I think it is awesome to have one of the most generous and enthusiastic DIYMA members at this gathering - I am always a little more excited about the hobby when I spend time with him or talk with him about it. He has a lot of experience experimenting with his set up to achieve excellent sound quality, and he has a lot of experience with the systems of the NorCal crowd. 

I am really looking forward to spending time with folks who love this hobby, and hopefully improving my simple set up in some small way.


----------



## chithead (Mar 19, 2008)

Everyone can snicker at me because mine will probably still be the stock Ram system if I can make it!


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

There won't be any snickering behind anyone's back, that's for sure. The one thing that I hate the most is when people offer up quick negative criticisim. Negative criticism never gets anything accomplished - all it does is make the person receiving the criticism shut down and become spiteful towards the person giving the criticism. It's not only a good business practice to never give negative criticism, but it's also good to practice for being a good/successful human being. 

I guess I'll need to bring the power cord for my laptop, as it looks like we'll be tuning a lot of cars.  Keep in mind that tuning takes a while, and we'll probably only roughly tune (which is actually a decent amount of tuning, but I call it "rough") and you guys can make the smaller changes as you listen to your systems some more.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> The one thing that I hate the most is when people offer up quick negative criticisim. Negative criticism never gets anything accomplished - all it does is make the person receiving the criticism shut down and become spiteful towards the person giving the criticism. It's not only a good business practice to never give negative criticism, but it's also good to practice for being a good/successful human being.


Amen brotha! 

I keep staring at my calender trying to justify the 8 hours in the car that day.........I'm leaning towards 'worth it'


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I look forward to meeting everyone too. But I have to throw out a disclaimer....my install is so novice...I just hope no one snickers at me behind my back or under my breath. The install was as good as I could (can) do and what I want to take away from the "Carolina-Q" is more knowledge and constructive criticism.
> 
> I am not saying I expect to get slammed, but I also think it is counter-productive to come to such an event with a snob attitude. I prefer good friends, good times...and good sharing. I hope this does not come across wrong. I have no hesitiation at attending. I look quite forward to it.
> 
> So Boost...yes I could use your help and anyone elses. I am not familiar with the Zuki Cds. I have the JM Labs Focal 6 CD set and that is all except a few publicly acknowledged reference CDs like Dire Straits.


I wouldn't worry about that by any means. I've found that the majority of people on this forum are really cool and don't judge by experience level. It's all about love of the hobby with the majority of this crowd. I look forward to seeing your work as well as hearing the result.



bertholomey said:


> Hey Kevin,
> 
> I would suspect there would be no slamming. I would submit that most of the folks that show up will have 'novice' installs. I would also submit that most everyone that shows up just enjoys the hobby, and wouldn't come off as super critical.
> 
> ...


As per usual, you are too kind J. Thanks for the nice words bro. Too bad the sushi boat won't be present for this meet. LOL!! Hell, I'm just glad to be back on Carolina soil! It's been 7 years since I've been home.



Electrodynamic said:


> There won't be any snickering behind anyone's back, that's for sure. The one thing that I hate the most is when people offer up quick negative criticisim. Negative criticism never gets anything accomplished - all it does is make the person receiving the criticism shut down and become spiteful towards the person giving the criticism. It's not only a good business practice to never give negative criticism, but it's also good to practice for being a good/successful human being.
> 
> I guess I'll need to bring the power cord for my laptop, as it looks like we'll be tuning a lot of cars.  Keep in mind that tuning takes a while, and we'll probably only roughly tune (which is actually a decent amount of tuning, but I call it "rough") and you guys can make the smaller changes as you listen to your systems some more.


That's right, no snickering behind anyone's back. But I'm so gonna laugh in your face!!  J/K. The SC is something that I'm really looking forward to hearing. I've heard LOTS of nice comments about it from Jason.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

PS: I can't change the topic title. I guess after a certain amount of time you can't edit your posts anymore.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Chad changed the thread title for me!! Cool deal.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Thanks for the kind words guys. Makes it much more worth it to get a feel of attitude from you. I hope I didnt come across as the tail between the legs approach....it was more about....this is who I am...and what you can expect from me. Other than talking too much...you will know who I am because I have terrible hearing and I cannot hear a damned word you are saying unless you are on my right hand side and you KNOW I am paying attention to you.

Talk to me while in the car with the tunes going and you will get tired of me turning the sound down to say "huh"? LOL

Oh and BTW....when someone with bad hearing asks you to repeat yourself....that (for me) more than like means speak more clearly....NOT MORE LOUDLY. Kind of the same as saying...your system does not sound correct or something is amiss and you offering up that the solution is to crank it wide azz open.....not true!! 

LOL


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Yeah man, it will be cool. Jason (bertholomey) has had plenty of chances to laugh at my ghetto-fabulous install and hasn't snickered once


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

dang....i wont be able to make it

i got pulled from the charlotte project and i am being sent to hawaii instead.[b-4 anyone says hawaii,that's great....the job over there is not gonna leave me much time to enjoy myself]
i was really looking forward to meeting fellow diyma (ers).
martin


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

To tell you the truth J-Man, the only thing I was able to do the last time we got together is smile - your rig sounded good!


----------



## Biowaste (Apr 25, 2008)

Hell yeah! I might be able to make it (depends on work). Though, I have absolutely no confidence in my choice of equipment or tuning ability. 

-Bio


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Biowaste said:


> Hell yeah! I might be able to make it (depends on work). Though, I have absolutely no confidence in my choice of equipment or tuning ability.
> 
> -Bio


Hey, that makes 2 of us bro.  But I'm sure your car will sound very nice. Plus, you'll have some good ears there to help dial it in a bit more.

Zach


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

bertholomey said:


> To tell you the truth J-Man, the only thing I was able to do the last time we got together is smile - your rig sounded good!


Thanks Jason! It was night and day from the first time ya heard it huh! 


I got to get on my install though! It would be a shame to miss out on all the tuning help that will be available. I may have to give your guy in Winston a call and see what we could work out?? 

Looking forward to meeting up with everyone for sure! 

Zach, you not checking the XB into cargo??


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> That's right, no snickering behind anyone's back. But I'm so gonna laugh in your face!!  J/K. The SC is something that I'm really looking forward to hearing. I've heard LOTS of nice comments about it from Jason.


Feel free to snicker all you want about J's "new" trunk install......


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Now that is just ugly.....

Nick - can I assume that the meet will be held in the same location in Statesville?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Yeah, I had thought about checking the xB in with my other bags but it wouldn't do much good since there aren't any amps or midbass drivers in the car.  Waiting for my new "Top Secret" amps to arrive from Zuki.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Jason, yep, it'll be held at the same location.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> Waiting for my new "Top Secret" amps to arrive from Zuki.


Ohhh... can't wait for details! I too am waiting for some Fragibility, but they are far from top secret.




bertholomey said:


> Now that is just ugly.....


The comment maybe, but the trunk is far from it. I'm sure you'll have all the loose ends tied up and maybe a nice matching mono in its permanant home. We'll see if I can get my $hit together by then. 4 weeks flies by these days.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

well I'll try to come but I won't have my system installed it is going to be raining all this week from Monday-Sunday so I will be a week behind so doubt it will get done.

Hey I'll just come and we can all finish it lol


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

Coheednme13 said:


> well I'll try to come but I won't have my system installed it is going to be raining all this week from Monday-Sunday so I will be a week behind so doubt it will get done.
> 
> Hey I'll just come and we can all finish it lol


You can get it done. Just free up at least 2 full days between now and the meet. I've been able to do an entire install, to include deadening and box fabrication, in 2 days from start to finish. But two 12 hour days are ROUGH!  To quote The Waterboy "You can do it!!!!!"


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

I _may_ be able to come out and hang out if I can get the day off of work. Sounds like fun!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

might be able to make it, will let ya know the time draws closer


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Cool guys! Keep tv e thread updated with whether or not you'll be able to make it the closer we get to the meet so I can let Kurt of Tremorz know what to expect. Haha, and for that matter, so I will know also!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Not sure if it was mentioned or you thought of it already but it would be nice to get someone to take pictures of the meet so we can post for everyone here afterwards. I would volunteer myself if you didnt have anyone but I am not sure I can come or not.

PS - I can also bring a laptop for RTA incase there are a lot of people.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'll be there! 

And I'll have a camera with me too, though I'm far from a great photographer. I'm really looking forward to meeting all of you guys.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

Might can make it. The Accord is gone and getting the new car tomorrow. If I come, I will bring the HSS amp to show off like a proud papa. Maybe a modded Denon DCT-1 too.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

My third Bit One arrived (now formally called Bit One.1) and was installed today...and all I can say is....HOLY COW! It sounds good to me and I have done zero tuning (dont really know how but am coming to learn).

This means that I will officially be coming (not that I was bailing before but my system didnt work without the SP). Time to add some sound mat to the doors and make some custom baffles.

Hajji, expect an email from me soon.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> My third Bit One arrived (now formally called Bit One.1) and was installed today...and all I can say is....HOLY COW! It sounds good to me and I have done zero tuning (dont really know how but am coming to learn).
> 
> This means that I will officially be coming (not that I was bailing before but my system didnt work without the SP). Time to add some sound mat to the doors and make some custom baffles.
> 
> Hajji, expect an email from me soon.


Good to hear and I am sure everyone would want you to come even if you didnt get it setup. We dont meet to show off our installs or what equipment we have, we meet to listen to each others setup, learn from each other, get ideas on our own install and just have fun with others that have the same interest. At least thats what I hope we all will be there for


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Sound mat and baffles installed. System as done as I can get it. All that is lets if tweak and tune!

Any new details?

Are we going out somewhere after the day is over....for some fun?


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

The meet is still on and I'm looking forward to meeting everyone. Sadly, I'll only be there for a few hours as I have family obligations in the late afternoon hours. But I'll be there around 11:30am and will stay as long as I can.

I know that the level of sound from the East Coast cars is going to blow me away. I've heard great things about a lot of you guys.

Zach


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

We will view it as 'Quality Time' and not 'Quantity Time'. 

It will be great to see you and get your feedback as well.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I got a tune and tweak session....now I am not sure what to think...anxious to hear your thoughts.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

I'm sure that I'll be floored by it ARCuhTEK. IME, the most modest people are the ones with the best sounding cars. The people who brag about how great their rig sounds are usually the ones that don't impress me much.

Best example of this is Kevin K. on this forum. He's the most laid back, modest guy I've ever met. But his car is BY FAR the best sounding car I've ever heard bar none!


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Boostedrex said:


> I'm sure that I'll be floored by it ARCuhTEK. IME, the most modest people are the ones with the best sounding cars. The people who brag about how great their rig sounds are usually the ones that don't impress me much.
> 
> Best example of this is Kevin K. on this forum. He's the most laid back, modest guy I've ever met. But his car is BY FAR the best sounding car I've ever heard bar none!


Well, despite a few comments here and there, I try to keep any "self" comments to myself. My Dad always said..."no matter how big you think you are, there is always someone bigger." Whereas some would see it optimistically others, as usual, can also see that comment as pessimistic.

Either way, as a noob, I think I will keep any confidence on the low until I at least get someone in the vehicle who has better hearing than I do. My tweak and tune DIYMA friend said it sounded "good" but he has heard thousands of systems I dare to say, and so who knows what good means.

It only has to please me and how hard could it be to please someone with 50% hearing capacity, and to whom on-axis and off-axis mean nothing...nevermind actual front stage placement and depth. Hell I cannot even hear actual stereo signals.

LOL

I will say I am closer to SPL than SQ, mainly because me feeling the boom helps make up for my lack of hearing. So if anyone has an excuse to be a basshead...its me!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Regardless, I look forward to hearing it as well; along with checking out the hardware!


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

BTW I am bringing a truck load (literally) of brand new gear, accessories, signal processors....etc. Anything that has not sold here before Friday.

You can see some of it in the classifieds, some on my build thread.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I will bring some deadener that I have laying around if anyone needs/wants it, and what PDX amps I have left and speakers. Anyone that is going interested in a sub box? I have two I am just going to give away for free and then another for a fraction of what I paid. If not I wont bother bringing the boxes.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

So how late is everybody going to be around on friday? My roommate and i want to come up but we probably wont get there until around 7pm. is anything still going to be goin on at that point, or maybe a little get together the next day?


I am really exited to come meet some of you guys but im in the navy so i cant exactly get out of work early. lol


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I am going to stay in the area overnight....so I am game for anything.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yea, I'm playing it by ear as far as staying in the area or heading to Greeensboro. All depends how things go.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

I dont Have to be anywhere that night or the next day but I will head back to Raleigh that night just depends on how tired I am of all of you before I leave


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Ha ha 

Same here really, it will just depend on what's going on  I am only an hour or so away so it is no biggie how late I am out. I am really looking forward to meeting everyone though! 

Jman


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

I thought the plan was to head down to Cornelius at the end of the day...is that still true?


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I thought the plan was to head down to Cornelius at the end of the day...is that still true?


Yeah, I would like to know as well. Can the OP repost what the plan is, address, time, plan, etc...?


----------



## ss600r (Mar 8, 2009)

Gees don't know how I missed this thread. I'll try to talk my district boss into letting me get out. Even if its early. If so I can bring a tent from work we set out. Anyone need to buy some wheels and tires? Maybe I can claim to still be working lol. I can make you a deal while you are in town  
Any idea how long everyone will be there? I'd really like the learning experience.

I may be able to hold one of these where I work(just outside charlotte) one weekend if you guys want to get together for another meet. Its a car shop not a stereo shop buts its a place


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

ARCuhTEK said:


> My tweak and tune DIYMA friend said it sounded "good" but he has heard thousands of systems I dare to say, and so who knows what good means.


I haven't heard thousands of systems, but of the ones I have heard I honestly don't remember exactly how they sounded, just bits and pieces that really stand out to me. LOL

There is a few more things I'd like to tweak on your system, but your system sounds better than some of the cars I've heard in the lanes.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

psycle_1 said:


> I haven't heard thousands of systems, but of the ones I have heard I honestly don't remember exactly how they sounded, just bits and pieces that really stand out to me. LOL
> 
> There is a few more things I'd like to tweak on your system, but your system sounds better than some of the cars I've heard in the lanes.


Well now that has some clarity to it! Thanks a lot. Note I did not mention your name simply because...well to protect your identity just in case the system was complete trash, in comparison...!

I might have embellished a little when i said thousands....

Well wait a minute....cant just about anyone enter the lanes? Well i hope it sounds better than the typical 16 yo's set up! 

BTW ....I may have a change in plans for tomorrow (wed) . Be on the look out for an email noonish.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Well, there is more to your system than bass so yes, you definitely outdo a 16 yr. old's setup. :laugh:

I'll be on the lookout for your email.


----------



## thehatedguy (May 4, 2007)

I will try to get over there. With the baby due in 3 weeks and tint season picking up...might not be able to make it. If I do come, I will be the guy in the Image Dynamics shirt and have a black IS300 that will have an ID logo on the windshield- if the wife didn't throw away those stickers.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

thehatedguy said:


> I will try to get over there. With the baby due in 3 weeks and tint season picking up...might not be able to make it. If I do come, I will be the guy in the Image Dynamics shirt and have a black IS300 that will have an ID logo on the windshield- if the wife didn't throw away those stickers.



Wanna make some money? I need to get two front doors tinted on the F150 I am bringing....make money and have fun too. I am willing if you are....


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

I was in China for the past week and a half - hence the lack of replies on here.  

Yes the meet is still on.  Yes we are going to go down to the Cornelius/Huntersville area after the meet. If you come around 7 or 8 we'll be gone - I anticipate leaving around 6'ish to grab dinner and drinks down in Huntersville. Yes I will have the XTZ RTA and room analyzer. 

I've got swap out a Mag in my install before the meet.  I was having a little too much fun the other night before I left for China, haha. I can bring the blown Mag to the meet so we can cut it up for those of you who want to see what cutting up a driver is like. I'll also have the BM v2 mkII with me as well and at least one test box so that everyone who can fit a small sealed box in their car can take a listen to it. But keep in mind it is NOT how the final driver is going to perform. The final driver is going to perform much better than the driver that I'm bringing to the meet.


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

I won't be able to get off work . I do want us to do this again. I wonder when another good time would be, maybe in the fall when the southern heat calms a little. I don't have my install complete but it would be nice to have some people critique it when I get it finished. I'm in the wiring phase but I am a perfectionist so everything is always difficult with me I like things to look nice and be neat. So something that takes you 2 hours takes me 8 hours. Plus this is my first install so I don't really know what I'm doing.


Huh, maybe I'm just slow :laugh:


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Coheednme13 said:


> I won't be able to get off work . I do want us to do this again. I wonder when another good time would be, maybe in the fall when the southern heat calms a little.


This one hasn't even happened and I want you guys to schedule another one that I'll be able to make it too  

Whoever can....don't forget the camera for all of us that won't be there.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Does anyone know if there will be access to a wireless internet connection on site? I would love to log on with the laptop....for various reasons.


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

Electrodynamic said:


> Yes the meet is still on.  Yes we are going to go down to the Cornelius/Huntersville area after the meet. If you come around 7 or 8 we'll be gone - I anticipate leaving around 6'ish to grab dinner and drinks down in Huntersville. Yes I will have the XTZ RTA and room analyzer.


Will you be around in the morning to give a few tuning pointers and such?


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Does anyone know if there will be access to a wireless internet connection on site? I would love to log on with the laptop....for various reasons.


not sure if the are around will have wireless internet, but I will have my cell phone which will connect via USB for unlimited internet access to any computer. So that can be a backup for anyone with a laptop.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

The Drake said:


> not sure if the are around will have wireless internet, but I will have my cell phone which will connect via USB for unlimited internet access to any computer. So that can be a backup for anyone with a laptop.


Wow...very generous of you!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep, I'll have 3G USB access as well.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Care to share with whom your coverage is provided? I am curious if I can get a USB set up on my own. I am with Verizon and have never looked into a USB connection. Is it an air card?


----------



## RMAT (Feb 13, 2007)

If you have a bluetooth capable 3g phone you can connect wirelessly and get internet.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

RMAT said:


> If you have a bluetooth capable 3g phone you can connect wirelessly and get internet.


I didnt know you coudl do that...my phone is blue enabled and so is my laptop....off to try connecting this way by using these instructions:

Use a Bluetooth Enabled Cell Phone to Connect to the Internet


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Yep, USB aircard with ATT. Now, if the wife can only find where she put it.......


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

jearhart said:


> Will you be around in the morning to give a few tuning pointers and such?


I think so. I'll be there before 11:00, so if you show up early I can help you out. I think there's going to be plenty of time to tune everyone's car though. Well...maybe not. It depends on how many people are actually coming.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

RMAT said:


> If you have a bluetooth capable 3g phone you can connect wirelessly and get internet.


I set this all up but it keeps asking me for my dial up number, user name and password????? I have no clue. I have unlimited plan with Verizon and I am attempting to use the bluetooth enabled phone as the D.U.N. That is as much capability that I have, as far as I can tell.

I just dont know what info to put into the dialogue boxes when promoted. 

Hmmmm.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

So who is actually coming? This thread has quite a few posts just about not being able to make it.

How about this: Please reply after this post ONLY if you are going to make it.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Hey Nick - I know I will be there with Ryan (Slade1274) and John (j-man).


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

confirmed Nick, I'll be there.



ARCuhTEK said:


> I set this all up but it keeps asking me for my dial up number, user name and password????? I have no clue. I have unlimited plan with Verizon and I am attempting to use the bluetooth enabled phone as the D.U.N. That is as much capability that I have, as far as I can tell.
> 
> I just dont know what info to put into the dialogue boxes when promoted.
> 
> Hmmmm.


Thread jacker...
Probably only good with an unliminted data plan as well; don't know what your package is set up for. I'm ignorant with Verizon, so best bet is to drop by a location to see what can be done.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> confirmed Nick, I'll be there.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


My apologies for TJing. Sometimes you get so excited that you just dont know you are doing it. I am going to Vz today with laptop in tow.


Back to topic.

I am coming with one friend. I suspect I will arrive around 10-11 am and will stay overnight...somewhere, no reservations yet.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

1. Electrodynamic (Nick) 
2. bertholomey (?)
3. Slade1274 (Ryan)
4. j-man (John)
5. ARCuhTEK (Kevin?)
6. The Drake (Drake)


Be nice to keep it in this format and just add on for those that are confirming to come.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

There are PLENTY of hotels in the area, so don't worry about not finding a place to stay.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

1. Electrodynamic (Nick) 
2. bertholomey (?)
3. Slade1274 (Ryan)
4. j-man (John)
5. ARCuhTEK (Kevin)
6. The Drake (Drake)
7. Grady (friend of ARCuhTEK/Kevin, but not DIYMA member)


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

1. Electrodynamic (Nick) 
2. bertholomey (Jason)
3. Slade1274 (Ryan)
4. j-man (John)
5. ARCuhTEK (Kevin)
6. The Drake (Drake)
7. Grady (friend of ARCuhTEK/Kevin, but not DIYMA member) 
8. Boostedrex (Zach)


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Hm, don't know why I thought Jacob (sundownz) was going to be around.....


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

He'll probably join us later for dinner and drinks unless he looses his balls inbetween now and then.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Looses, or has to turn them back in? 

Such and ugly thing for me to say......


----------



## jearhart (Jul 28, 2006)

1. Electrodynamic (Nick) 
2. bertholomey (Jason)
3. Slade1274 (Ryan)
4. j-man (John)
5. ARCuhTEK (Kevin)[/QUOTE]
6. The Drake (Drake)
7. Grady (friend of ARCuhTEK/Kevin, but not DIYMA member) 
8. Boostedrex (Zach)
9. jearhart(Jacob)
10. Phil(friend of jearhart/Jacob, not a DIYMA member)

We wont be making it until later. But plan to hang out and spend the night.


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

jearhart said:


> 1. Electrodynamic (Nick)
> 2. bertholomey (Jason)
> 3. Slade1274 (Ryan)
> 4. j-man (John)
> 5. ARCuhTEK (Kevin)


6. The Drake (Drake)
7. Grady (friend of ARCuhTEK/Kevin, but not DIYMA member) 
8. Boostedrex (Zach)
9. jearhart(Jacob)
10. Phil(friend of jearhart/Jacob, not a DIYMA member)[/QUOTE]

Yep yep! I will be there. 

Was planning on getting there around 130 but I'm gonna try to sneak out early. 

Jman


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

If I get there around 3:30 will anyone still be there?


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

minibox said:


> If I get there around 3:30 will anyone still be there?


It is my understanding we will be around til 6 or so. Basically 11 am to 6 pm then off to evening things.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

ok I'm in but I might get there a little late. Unfortunately my SQ car will not be with me. It still has another week before it's ready. Looking forward to hearing all of your rides!!


----------



## dawgdan (Aug 10, 2006)

Y'all be sure to post up some pics. I might have entertained going had I not been working all day today and tomorrow.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

How's the meet going? I know some of you have internet access out there.....


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Going well, small group but good productive stuff. Learned tons about subwoofer design and setup from Nick.... Most of which is socked away Tull I can go back and learn more basics. Fun group with some great guys. The rain has caused a retreat back to the "listening rooms" and kevin to pack up the swap meet


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> Going well, small group but good productive stuff. Learned tons about subwoofer design and setup from Nick.... Most of which is socked away Tull I can go back and learn more basics. Fun group with some great guys. The rain has caused a retreat back to the "listening rooms" and kevin to pack up the swap meet



Thanks for the update!  :2thumbsup:
Maybe the rain will quit soon.


----------



## InjunV18 (Jun 16, 2008)

Guys, I raced the clock to get my install done and finished at about 7:00 tonight. Whew... long day, and it looks and sounds pretty good, but alas, I was too late to make it out. If anyone is doing anything tomorrow let me know as I'd like to drive up and hang out. But count me in for next time for sure.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Thanks all for a great time today and the opportunity to listen to some great systems! I hope we can hold more of these in the near future. 
John


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Here are a few pics from the meet today.


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Some more pictures:

A little rain never hurt anyone


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

LOL! That pic of Jake's floor board is awesome. 

The meet went really well. A lot of good people showed up and we all got to listen to a bunch of different setups. Thanks for taking and hosting the pics Drake. As you can see, it rained off and on all day, but the rain was spotty so it wasn't a big deal. When the rain came we either retreated under the tent or hopped in a "listening room" for a while. 

Jason and Ryan freaked me out when they confiscated the BM at first.  I was letting someone listen to my car and I looked up and the BM was gone. Come to find out, Jason and Ryan had it in Ryan's car. We also listened to the BM in Kevin's truck after swapping it in place of the RL-i 10" that he had. 

We also RTA'd almost everyone's car while we were there. Here are the results of the RTA's:

Kevin:










Ryan:










Jason:










Jman:


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Thank you Drake and Nick for putting up the pics and the graphs 

It was a really cool afternoon! It was great to meet everyone and put faces and personalities to the usernames  I anticipate that the next time one of these is planned we will have even more turn out. 

Thanks to all for advice and suggestions. I am going to be applying a lot of what I learned to furthering my set up. Ryan, thanks for straightening me out on the TA formula. I re-read it after I got home, you were right and I am an idiot  I think I will dig out those tweeter pods and try moving them up to the a-pillars as well. 

Thanks once again to Nick for setting this little get2gether up and to the gang at Tremorz for giving us the space to hang out and BS, eat some pizza, listen to some great systems, and learn about subwoofer design and application. I look forward to meeting up with everyone again! 

Jman


----------



## Coheednme13 (May 10, 2008)

So whose Subaru STI is that I want one so bad?


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

Electrodynamic said:


> LOL! That pic of Jake's floor board is awesome.
> 
> The meet went really well. A lot of good people showed up and we all got to listen to a bunch of different setups. Thanks for taking and hosting the pics Drake. As you can see, it rained off and on all day, but the rain was spotty so it wasn't a big deal. When the rain came we either retreated under the tent or hopped in a "listening room" for a while.
> 
> ...


What about your car Nick??


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Coheednme13 said:


> So whose Subaru STI is that I want one so bad?


That would be Slade1274 aka Ryan 

It is a bad-ass little ride!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

Yeah, it was a great meeting everyone. Learned alot about subwoofers that I didnt even care to know 

I hope our next meet can be a little closer to Raleigh, maybe G-boro  And maybe next time you all not ditch me at the light! lol. No hard feelings though, it was good that I didnt stick around longer, I was exhausted by the time I got back in to Raleigh.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Thanks Nick for an outstanding opportunity to get together with others that share the same interest (obsession), discuss concepts, and make suggestions. 

I had a great time meeting everyone and hearing great sounding systems - it certainly is one thing to look at build logs (installation) and hear the posters impressions of how the gear sounds, but it is another to hear it in person. This was a great warm-up for me to go to Marv's in June. 

Thanks Nick for sharing the technical bits concerning subwoofer design and application - I really enjoy your product, and it adds a little bit when you hear some of the design philosophy. 

Thanks Drake for posting the pictures (I'm glad you didn't get any shots of me taking a BM to (not in) Ryan's car)

I believe there would certainly be interest in another get together - maybe towards the Fall? Pick up some guys that couldn't make the Friday schedule?

Finally, it was a pleasure seeing Zach again, even for a little while! Thank you for lending your critical ear to my system, and I look forward to getting together in June!

PS: The Band that a couple of you asked me about - Simplified from Charlotte, NC (http://www.simplifiedmusic.com/) and Seether 'One Cold Night' (http://www.amazon.com/One-Cold-Night-Seether/dp/B000FVBLJS) - Happy Listening!


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Man... I need to work on my posture.

Thanks again Nick for making the effort to organize the event, and thanks to Jacob for showing the other side of car audio. No offense, but I think I'm sticking with SQ over DB.

Nick,
I am very eager to check out that BM when it's finally ready for production. I think it will fit my install desires not only in size/box requirements but also sound reproduction.

Thanks to all that showed up- it was good to hear other systems and get feedback on mine. I'm glad I got the chance to meet up with Zach as well. ATL to NC is an easy weekend trip; don't know when I'll ever get out to his neck of the woods in Cali.


----------



## [email protected] (Jun 12, 2008)

how was the BM? Output and soundwise


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

minibox said:


> What about your car Nick??


Here is mine with the sub level almost turned down all the way:










It's a bad picture (I wasn't thinking about the print screen function at the time), but you can still see it.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

In my car, the output was lacking as my power was lacking to push it in 8 ohm mode. Nick put it in his car with ~400 watts and it woke up. I liked it a lot- and it was only in a .5ft^3 box. I feel the production units will be real solid performers. He is using the current Mag as the comparison benchmark for SQ, so I've got to believe it will live up to the expectations or Nick will continue development until it does.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

The Drake said:


> Yeah, it was a great meeting everyone. Learned alot about subwoofers that I didnt even care to know
> 
> I hope our next meet can be a little closer to Raleigh, maybe G-boro  And maybe next time you all not ditch me at the light! lol. No hard feelings though, it was good that I didnt stick around longer, I was exhausted by the time I got back in to Raleigh.


Drake!!!!!! I totally misunderstood that you were coming along and thought you had told me you were not sticking around. I would have waited for you had I know you were going out with us. I feel badly!


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Not bad for a deaf (As Ryan refers to me) first timer!


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> Man... I need to work on my posture.


For sure, that is exactly what all of us were saying about you from across the parking lot! J/K


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> how was the BM? Output and soundwise


in Nick's car I was impressed with the output for such a small enclosure, cant wait to hear the final product!


----------



## The Drake (Apr 3, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Drake!!!!!! I totally misunderstood that you were coming along and thought you had told me you were not sticking around. I would have waited for you had I know you were going out with us. I feel badly!


Nah, dont worry about it. It worked out well, I didnt judge correctly how much energy I had left to drive back home so it was really great that I lost you guys, I am telling you, if I hadnt I dont know if I could have made the drive back! But that light was frickin long! I was there at least 5 minutes, it was ridiculous, I was tempted to run the red light and I Never run a red light, lol.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

BeatsDownLow said:


> how was the BM? Output and soundwise


Drake and I had a chance to hear the BM in Nick's car (about 400 - 500 watts with the Sundown 1000D - I think that is what Nick stated). Below is my impression with two songs that I listened to (Drake /Ryan - feel free to jump in).

Focal Disc 4 _Boxenkiller_ - this song begins with a drum kit that has a very strong kick drum part and then a bass guitar comes in. The BM really shined on this piece with a very accurate representation (tonally speaking) of the kick drum, and it was solid with the bass guitar. I was very impressed with the amount of sound that was coming from a shallow mount sub in a .5 cu ft enclosure in the trunk of the Lexus. Very solid - no distortion, quick bass sound. 

Rush _Tom Sawyer_ - you all know this song - very quick, sharp percussion and a moving bass guitar sound (mostly on the mids, but it does occasionally drops down into the sub area). Very accurate, good volume. The sub did exactly as hoped for on this track - played perfectly through the entire drum kit (kick and toms). 

I didn't think of it at the time, but it would have been pretty easy to hook the BM to the speaker wire I have going to the Mag - that would have made for a good A to B between the Mag and the BM (single woofer on 400 watts) - I may need to do that if I get together with Nick anytime soon. 

Beats, I don't know if that helps at all - just let me know if you have further questions about the BM.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

One more post and then I'll be done today 

I thought I would share a few of the pictures that I took (not much to add to what Drake took - certainly not the same quality). 

Our organizer's vehicle - Nick's Lexus









Jacob's SPL 'Sleeper'









Ryan's Subi, John's Trans-Am, Kevin's F150









Jason's BMW with J-Man wasting time in the pass seat until a better opportunity comes along 









John's (minibox) beautiful M5 (I'm a bit biased)









Zach doing some critical listening in Ryan's car - obviously enjoying what he hears









Zach critically listening to Nick's Lexus









The mystery Porsche that Zach drove away in


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Nick explaining some subwoofer points 









The BM Prototype









Blown Mag that was later 'disassembled'









This picture pretty much sums up the experience we had

Drake and Nick enjoying the audition


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Love, love, love the M5!!


----------



## j-man (Jan 5, 2009)

Ha ha! Never wasting time in your Beemer, it sounds great from any listening position.


Thanks for the cds! I have been enjoying the Simplified tracks very much. 

Jman


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

You are welcome John!

Unfortunately, I never made it back to your ride after the RTA and Time Alignment - that means we will have to get together in the next couple weeks to have another extended listen in the TA


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Not bad for a deaf (As Ryan refers to me) first timer!


Hey... I can do a fine job sounding like a tool myself.:laugh:

And in my defense, I only referred to you as Half-Deaf; which to your own admittance is actually giving you a 10% credit

And yes, your truck did sound nice. I really liked the funcitonality of the Bit One laptop interface. I wish I took more time to check it out with you; but I was afraid it would have made enough interest for me to make an impulse buy.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> Hey... I can do a fine job sounding like a tool myself.:laugh:
> 
> And in my defense, I only referred to you as Half-Deaf; which to your own admittance is actually giving you a 10% credit


Thanks! Quite honestly, I am not sure the truck sounds nice yet....or at least to its potential for stock driver locations.

As for the comments, I have no issue with them, just have not had anyone call me deaf in years. It is only within the confines of this type of group that one has to offer up the fact that they have lost their hearing completely on one side and 20% on the other. It helps others understand how I am unable to tweak a system on my own and it also helps others understand that if I sit in your car, I have very little to offer in the way of in depth constructive feedback. Just one example of this would be the fact that I am unable to even hear stereo signals at all. So it will be difficult for me to judge focus, stage depth or even things like listener position. 

In fact, I drove around for over 3 days, when I first got sound to the system.....with no left tweeter at ALL! A friend of mine had to point that out to me. Sad but true.

I was able to tell a difference between basic sound quality of a single tweeter, which is why I like Nicks tweeters better than my LV1Pro's. Quite honestly, the Lv1Pro's sounded pretty harsh to me, but I did not realize that until I heard his Morels.

Speaking of this..I need to go get a hearing test done for my right side, just to see what frequencies I am unable to hear. I think bass frequencies which are "heard" but not felt are very difficult for me. So when I tell you that I cannot hear your sub woofer, it might make you proud that you have done a fine job of blending in the sub to the front stage, only to find out that I did not mean I cannot "localize" it...but I literally cannot hear it!

Maybe I should take up underwater basket weaving instead. I feel like the guy with no legs in a footrace with you all!! LOL


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

Kevin, we'll have to get together some time soon and really adjust your system. I know the shop set your gains with an O-scope, but your volume level is REALLY low! You heard what my system can do with 50 watts per speaker, and yours should be able to get just as loud. We can also fine tune it a little bit and see if we can't get your tweeters to be a little less harsh. 

And who knows, if you put me up for a night or two (no spooning) and buy me dinner I may let you borrow the BM prototype for a week.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> Kevin, we'll have to get together some time soon and really adjust your system. I know the shop set your gains with an O-scope, but your volume level is REALLY low! You heard what my system can do with 50 watts per speaker, and yours should be able to get just as loud. We can also fine tune it a little bit and see if we can't get your tweeters to be a little less harsh.
> 
> And who knows, if you put me up for a night or two (no spooning) and buy me dinner I may let you borrow the BM prototype for a week.


Having you up to Asheville is high on my list. As for the BM, right now I have my eye on a plan for a new box and 2 Mag D4's. I have not forgotten out conversation at the Fox and Hound. I am working on it....in fact, I have the box measurements now and I just need to double check your PDF file with D4 dimensions again....then I think I am good to go.

Yes I agree the headroom in my system is too large. In defense of the tuner, my enclosure has a plastic casing that was resonating like hell the night before, but we did not realize it during tuning, and were instead, thinking it was the sub having issues. I detached the plastic casing and padded it with foam and it helped a LOT! So I think the entire system was set as such because the sub was having a hard time keeping up and distorting so early, when in fact, the distortion was resonance. Time for a do over.

One last thing I want to add. When the Bit One is first set up on your system, you have to set the HU to its highest unclipped volume. We tested that and the D3 never clipped...all the way to 40 out of 40! I thought that was unusual. Makes me wonder how that is affecting the headroom if at all. I also need to check the voltage at pre-amp. I think the D3 is at a measley 2.2v!!

Time for a new HU?


----------



## sundownz (Apr 13, 2007)

Had a good time even thought I showed up late


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

sundownz said:


> Had a good time even thought I showed up late


I didnt get to hear your system...but I did feel it! Nice to meet you.


----------



## Electrodynamic (Nov 27, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> I think the D3 is at a measley 2.2v!!
> 
> Time for a new HU?


Nope, just time to adjust your gains.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

Electrodynamic said:


> Nope, just time to adjust your gains.


with the midbass at about 60% now and the tweeters at 50% .....I wonder how far we can push it. Only time will tell. I am nto sure what the current setting is on the sub amp.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

My amp gains are nearly pegged too, my pre-outs on the 880prs are weak. Possibly looking into a line driver.


----------



## psycle_1 (Aug 4, 2005)

Kevin, the D3 only measured at 1.5V @ 1khz. The reason the tweeters and mids are gained down so low on the Bit One is because the sub couldn't keep up output-wise, so in order to balance everything out I maxed out the sub and adjusted everything else to it. The only place I would adjust the gains is in the Bit One itself, not on the amps. I set all the output levels on the Bit One to maximum when I set the gains on the amps. 

I remember you mentioning about possibly swapping out the sub, so with that and fixing the resonance issues with the enclosure the system definitely needs to be retuned in that aspect.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

psycle_1 said:


> Kevin, the D3 only measured at 1.5V @ 1khz. The reason the tweeters and mids are gained down so low on the Bit One is because the sub couldn't keep up output-wise, so in order to balance everything out I maxed out the sub and adjusted everything else to it. The only place I would adjust the gains is in the Bit One itself, not on the amps. I set all the output levels on the Bit One to maximum when I set the gains on the amps.
> 
> I remember you mentioning about possibly swapping out the sub, so with that and fixing the resonance issues with the enclosure the system definitely needs to be retuned in that aspect.


This is good information! Thank you. I have been busy today designing a new sub enclosure...but I am not sure it will work..but it is VERY VERY close. I think I may even have to mock it up in blue board to make sure....

I will post some pics of it here when done.

While on that subject (and I should start a new thread)...can someone tell me if a fiberglass enclosure is as good for a sub as 3/4" MDF? I need all the inches I can get....and I dont think the 3/4" material will yield the minimum dimension I need. I guess my question is about the density of the MDF versus the glass. Seems to me that a fiberglass sub enclosure would not be as good.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Past feedback has indicated ~.25" thickness for glass, but it all depends on how curved the surfaces are. Large flat areas for glass sucks and are better left for wood; MDF or birch ply.


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> Past feedback has indicated ~.25" thickness for glass, but it all depends on how curved the surfaces are. Large flat areas for glass sucks and are better left for wood; MDF or birch ply.


Thanks....my design has large flat surfaces. I will keep hacking away at it....MDF or Birch.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

You decide on which driver yet?


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> You decide on which driver yet?


If I can make the dimensions work...two 12 Mag D4 Vertical dimension under the seat is always the problem, but as it turns out the D4 is working pretty well...except in the dimension from front edge of rear seat to available space at rear edge. I have to REALLY measure what is available. I have the box designed in 3D along with a 3D model of the D4 actually shown in the box. When it is ready to show I will post here.


----------



## slade1274 (Mar 25, 2008)

Cool. I did downfiring subs under my rear seat in my Ridgeline- worked very well. You sure you need two?


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

slade1274 said:


> Cool. I did downfiring subs under my rear seat in my Ridgeline- worked very well. You sure you need two?


Nope...but if I can get one in...I can get two in, with this design. I talked it over with Nick and we felt it would be a good idea given my current limitations.


----------



## mSaLL150 (Aug 14, 2008)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Nope...but if I can get one in...I can get two in, with this design. I talked it over with Nick and we felt it would be a good idea given my current limitations.


People with seat lifts in our F150s get around 2.2 cubes of airspace. You think you're gonna get close to that without the lift?


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Hate that I couldn't make it ..
maybe next time =)


----------



## ARCuhTEK (Dec 22, 2008)

mSaLL150 said:


> People with seat lifts in our F150s get around 2.2 cubes of airspace. You think you're gonna get close to that without the lift?


Nope...but I went over the method of making a small sealed enclosure with Nick, and achieving the equivalent of 1cf of space per driver with "pink and poly" ..

I am not finished with the box design, and when I do, I will first have to calculate the gross cf and then subtract the displacement of the driver to see if pink and poly will even get me close to the recommended cf.

For now, it is not looking good....but the effort is not costing me anything, and the challenge has me revved up for now.


----------



## minibox (Mar 25, 2009)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Love, love, love the M5!!


thanks! I'm going to get started on its audio as soon as the idrive integration piece from mobridge comes out. I still need amps (suggestions welcome) to drive the audison thesis speakers but everything else is ready to go.


----------



## Boostedrex (Apr 4, 2007)

ARCuhTEK said:


> Thanks....my design has large flat surfaces. I will keep hacking away at it....MDF or Birch.


.5" thick 12 ply void free baltic birch FTW!! It's a little more expensive than .75" MDF, but it's more than worth it! Just my .02 anyway. 

As for the meet, I had a great time! It was really nice to finally meet a lot of you in person. And always fun to BS with Jason in person again. We'll be looking forward to seeing you at Marv's later this month.

I really wish I had more time to listen while I was there. I only got to hear Jason's BMW, Ryan's Subie, and Nick's Lexus. All 3 were very nice sounding cars and all for different reasons. The smooth midrange in Jason's car is to die for! Ryan's car reminds me quite a bit of mine with the way it sounded. So needless to say I really liked it. And Nick's car sounds great at low volume as well as when it's cranked up. Those are some great midbass drivers you've got there Nick! LOL!! I really wanted to hear everyone else's cars too though. Looks like I need to make another trip out so I can hear them next time. 

Jason, I'll call you later this week bro.

Thanks again to Nick and Tremorz for putting this meet on as well as the pizza. Very cool of you guys. Don't forget to check your calendar and let me know if you'll make it out for Marv's as well Nick!

Zach


----------



## Mr Marv (Aug 19, 2005)

Boostedrex said:


> .5" thick 12 ply void free baltic birch FTW!! It's a little more expensive than .75" MDF, but it's more than worth it! Just my .02 anyway.
> 
> As for the meet, I had a great time! It was really nice to finally meet a lot of you in person. And always fun to BS with Jason in person again. We'll be looking forward to seeing you at Marv's later this month.
> 
> ...


I thought I recognized someone in those pictures!


----------



## ss600r (Mar 8, 2009)

Anyone up for planning another meet? I can hold it, even if its just a meet/greet type thing. Hate I missed the last but would like to meet you guys and hopefully not get to embarrassed by my lack of knowledge lol. Maybe we can pick a month and do some planning.


----------



## bertholomey (Dec 27, 2007)

Sounds great to me - we have been throwing around the idea of just getting together to listen - maybe meeting in a park. What part of NC are you from? Throw out some location choices and some dates, and we will see what we can put together.


----------



## ss600r (Mar 8, 2009)

Well I work in Gastonia, just outside Charlotte. Every month we have a sale so it gives me an excuse to hold events. We cook out, bring some new dealer cars in and stuff. So I can supply some food and from time to time I get vendors to through in stuff to give away. If you guys want to show off your rides I can even do some local flyers. I like to think big lol. Last 4 days so I was thinking Saturday or Sunday, or heck even both if it will make things easier. Theres plenty of hotels and food around if anyone needed to stay over. If enough people turn out, I may be able to do some type of nice giveaway. We have had a couple of our places hold car shows thats been pretty fun. Once we decide a month I can narrow down the weekend.


----------

